# Info for Early New Departure/Corbin Hub



## scrubbinrims (Jun 21, 2014)

I'd like to sell this hub as it is earlier than what I collect but don't know the vintage (found loose and purchased from a Wheelmen) and value.
The spoke holes almost look hand drilled as I would think they would wear like that.
Anyone?
Thanks, Chris


----------



## tommydale1950 (Jun 21, 2014)

*hub*

I believe that hub is a one year only 1902 ...Tom


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 22, 2014)

That hub is a great find. Looks like it has a ton of miles on it judging from the sprocket wear. As far as the spoke holes being all wore out, that could happen with very low spoke tension and a ton of miles. A really nice one could be 200.00 plus but it looks like this one would make a great parts hub.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks guys.
I have been advised this hub sold for 250 plus shipping here at the cabe and I think 150 plus shipping is fair on this one.
The question has been raised if it is a 2-speed hub...anybody know?
Chris


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 24, 2014)

It's single speed, the two speed I believe has a big bulge on the sprocket side and there should be maybe a hallow axle or some way to shift it.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 24, 2014)

Found the two speed!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 24, 2014)

rustyspoke66 said:


> Found the two speed!!
> View attachment 157644




Thanks for your help Jeff and for the thread bump...I have some homework to do, but regardless, it'll go on ebay...I just find this stuff interesting.
Thought the "duplex" could have signified the 2-speeds.
Chris


----------



## mre straightbar (Jun 25, 2014)

*sounds like the two speed is a kickback*

I would love to get my mits on one of those


----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Jun 26, 2014)

*Early  ND   Corbin hubs*



mre straightbar said:


> I would love to get my mits on one of those




 Here are a few
   Paul


----------



## geosbike (Jun 26, 2014)

*hubs*



Motoguzzipaul said:


> Here are a few
> Paul




very nice collection paul


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 28, 2014)

*are you selling any of the hubs  ?*

i really like the two shinny hubs <THINKING ABOUT BRAKES .>i would like to have one of these hubs built up to put on my 1895 victor safety just to take some short rides on ok you can throw the bottles and large stones at me now.please respond with a price on the hubs ,i get free stitches sometimes ,usually not my wife is a nurse but kinda cold and cruel ,i like em that way ! like skidding down a freshly tar and graveled road but no feathers please ,thanks and i will watch out for them rocks


----------

